# Banff gondola or Jasper tramway



## hsintang (May 25, 2012)

Just started planning our Banff- Lake Louise- Jasper week long trip in August.  Once I started reading "must see" lists, I realized that a week vacation there is simply NOT enough....
We will be staying at Banff mountain gate TS (2 x 2bedroom units for 10 of us), and use that location as our base.  However, will visit icefield for a day and stay in Backer's Chalets for the nite before we head to Jasper for a day.
Since there are 10 of us (4 kids), choosing activities is a big task in terms of "fit for everyone" and budget.  I am plannning to take the snocoach ($50/adult), and cruise on either Lake Maligne or Lake Louise (~$45).  My question is whether to spend the extra $30 on the gondola ride on either Banff or Jasper or better save the $ for something else.
Besides doing hiking, with some planned activities can help us (especially the kids) know more about the area.

BTW, if any Tuggers are going in August, I am arranging group tickets purchase for the snocoach on Aug 8.  ~20% discount.  Just let me know.

Thanks,
Yvette


----------



## Tacoma (May 25, 2012)

I'm sure you will find a week too short unless you mean that the night in Jasper is at least not part of your week.  You MUST do the snocoach tour no matter the price there are very few places where you can walk on a glacier without doing a major hike first.  I have done it a few times and the experience is awesome.  Do be careful as it is slippery and ice holes can happen so just watch where you walk.  If you decide to do a gondola I think you should do the one in Banff as you will have more time there so trying to do that and every thing else near Jasper would be rushed.

I actually don't think there is a boat on Lake Louise (but I am rarely ther in the summer) but I know they do a tour of Minnewanka Lake just outside of Banff.  There are usually bighorn sheep near there.  A nice but busy hike is Johnson Canyon.  You get 2 waterfalls and can continue to the paint pots if you want.  I personally did not think it was worth it to the ink pots.

One of the most beautiful lakes is actually Moraine Lake not far from Lake Louise.  I think they rent canoes and I believe there is a trail all the way around the lake.  I know the area has great hikes as you are in the valley of the ten peaks.  This used to be on the Canadian $10 bill.

If you love beautiful drives (freeish) there is the spray lakes road.  It goes from Canmore into Kananaskis country which is where Albertans camp.  Most of us avoid the national park since it is so busy.  I live in Calgary and last year was the first time I did the drive.  Don't be surprised if you don't get to it but if you are looking for less crowds this is the place.

Drive up to Mount Norquay and stop and look down at Banff.  This is a very short drive that could be done in half an hour or slightly more with stops.  There is now a paved biking hiking trail between Canmore and all the way past Banff so if you're looking for less elevation gain this could work.

Obviously the hike by Banff Springs to Bow Falls is a must as are walks along the river in Banff.  Sometimes we pick up pizza or take a packed lunch and have a picnic when we travel especially with the kids.

Drive the 1A higway between Banff and Lake Louise at least once.  It was the old road and is a slower pace.  When you go to the icefields stop at Peyto Lake.  This is a quick viewpoint but beautiful.

Go whitewater rafting if you have thrill seekers in the group.  The last time I went by Golden 1.5 hours form Banff.  

If you drive south on the 93 (half way between Banff and Lake Louise) you will immediately climb a pass.  At the top the forest was burnt over 30 years ago if you go to the bottom you will see the forest that burnt about 7 years ago.  It is interesting to see how the forests rejuvinate.  Almost at the bottom is Marble Canyon.  This used to be one of our favorite short hikes with the kids.  I think it was 2 waterfalls in  less than 45 minutes but it has been a while.  The fire went through here but the briges over the canyons have been rebuilt.

Have fun

Joan


----------



## spirits (May 25, 2012)

*Great job Joan*

We go to Banff a lot and I have learned of things still to do.  Thanks for the great itinerary.  Don't forget to stop, have a coffe and just look around in wonder at the majesty of the mountains.  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## shagnut (May 26, 2012)

I don't know if they still have this but several years ago I did the same trip and when I went to the snocoach , instead of eating at the cafeteria there go behind that and there is a buildng/restaurant with delicious burgers and such. I may be dreaming but for some reason I think they have a grill/pit where you cook your own burgers. Anywho it was delicious and much cheaper than the cafeteria.  shaggy


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 26, 2012)

hsintang said:


> Just started planning our Banff- Lake Louise- Jasper week long trip in August.  Once I started reading "must see" lists, I realized that a week vacation there is simply NOT enough....
> We will be staying at Banff mountain gate TS (2 x 2bedroom units for 10 of us), and use that location as our base.  However, will visit icefield for a day and stay in Backer's Chalets for the nite before we head to Jasper for a day.
> Since there are 10 of us (4 kids), choosing activities is a big task in terms of "fit for everyone" and budget.  I am plannning to take the snocoach ($50/adult), and cruise on either Lake Maligne or Lake Louise (~$45).  My question is whether to spend the extra $30 on the gondola ride on either Banff or Jasper or better save the $ for something else.
> Besides doing hiking, with some planned activities can help us (especially the kids) know more about the area.
> ...



We are also in Calgary/Banff/Jasper around that time. For Stagecoach, my date will be 10th of August, 3 people.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 27, 2012)

Tacoma said:


> One of the most beautiful lakes is actually Moraine Lake not far from Lake Louise.  I think they rent canoes and I believe there is a trail all the way around the lake.  I know the area has great hikes as you are in the valley of the ten peaks.  This used to be on the Canadian $10 bill.



One of my favourite spots in the world






There are all kinds of hiking trails near the lake, up to Larch Valley, etc but be forewarned that you MUST arrive very early in the day or you will be overrun with tourists and the parking lots will be full.  The above image was taken just as the sun was coming up so it was still peaceful there.




> Drive up to Mount Norquay and stop and look down at Banff.  This is a very short drive that could be done in half an hour or slightly more with stops.


 +1 Great overlook and often big horn sheep in the area as well and at no cost.



> Drive the 1A higway between Banff and Lake Louise at least once.  It was the old road and is a slower pace.


 +1 definitely agree with this - I do this every time I go to the area.  Get off the highway and actually enjoy a peaceful, leisurely drive through stunning scenery.  You'll pass Morant's curve just outside of Lake Louise area.




> When you go to the icefields stop at Peyto Lake.  This is a quick viewpoint but beautiful.


  Another +1 - beautiful lookout and not to be missed.

For hiking check out Parks Canada site, particularly the trail conditions and bear report each morning:
http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/activ/activ1.aspx

Consider a hike up Parker Ridge which is 9km south of the Icefields Centre on the west side of the road.  It is a fairly easy hike with 250m of elevation gain - budget 2-3 hours.


----------



## momeason (May 27, 2012)

How is the weather in September? We prefer travel without the crowds.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 28, 2012)

September is my favourite time of year the larches have turned colour - beautiful - but keep in mind that the weather becomes a bit more unpredictable and cooler.  You can get snow in the mountains but it can also be stunning and warm so...


----------



## dls0210 (May 28, 2012)

We were in the Banff area this past September.  Beautiful time of year there.  Snow on the mountains and the many colored trees were gorgeous.  It was definitely cool in areas, but I remember it being very warm in the bright sunlight at Moraine Lake.   

The snocoach ride at the Columbia Icefields is a must do.  We actually stayed at the hotel at the icefields visitor center. I think it was $130 a night for a basic room that was actually pretty large (king bed downstairs and two twins in a loft upstairs).  Looking out our window at the full moon shining on the snow covered glacier was amazing.  And we were able to be on the first snocoach ride of the day.  

Joan's post of recommendations covers a lot of the highlights.  Definitely drive the 1A between Banff and Lake Louise.  We saw a huge elk walking along the road there. 

I loved the Banff gondola.  Beautiful views all around.  But boy was it cold and windy up top.  We also did the Lake Louise gondola.  But after we got on the gondola, bears were sighted up top, so when we got off the gondola, we were restricted to the small area right around the get off point.  We were very disappointed to not get to go to the lookout point.  And we never even got to see the bears in the area.  

Going back to Banff National Park with just my husband is definitely on my future travel list.  We were there with six other members of my family this trip.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 29, 2012)

*Snowcoach Tour*

I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on which Snowcoach tour to do


----------



## hsintang (May 30, 2012)

Tacoma said:


> I'm sure you will find a week too short unless you mean that the night in Jasper is at least not part of your week.  Joan



Joan, thank you so much for the detailed info.  A week is too short indeed,  we will be staying in Calgary for a night waiting for one family to join before we head to canmore.  Any suggestions in terms of what to see/eat in Calgary.  We found the hotels are quite expensive there, so decided to stay near the airport.

sjuhawk_jd, we will take snowcoach on Aug 8 since we booked the one night hotel in Jasper already.  I believe that the group has to use the tickets on the same ride.

caribbeansun, Thank you for the beautiful photo.  It's so peaceful and I hope it won't be too crowded when we visit....

shagnut, I will look for the burger place and report back  


I believe that there is only one company does snocoach (by Brewster), am I right?

Thanks for all the great inputs!  Tuggers are the best 

Yvette


----------



## kwilson (May 30, 2012)

*Handicapped parking*

Does anyone know if my hdcp parking permit will be honored in Canada?

Edit: We will also be in the Banff area in August.

Edit2: I just found out. Canada does give reciprocal recognition of Hdcp. Permits.


----------



## Skatduder (Jul 7, 2012)

Spend 2 night in Jasper at the Athabasca Hotel. Price was right but a men's or lady's bathroom down the hall. There was a sink in my room also. I never saw anyone in the bathroom and used the shower at night. Ate at the brewery on the main street. Then off to Banff Rocky Mtn for a week trade. 

I did take the Jasper tram and walked up past the other of bounds area. Lot of people were doing it. Fun but at times could only walk up 20-30 feet and had to rest and catch my breath. Views are to die for.. 

Take the old highway between Banff and Lk Louise forget the Highwway number. Lot's of wildlife.

Don't forget you will need a park pass. Check ebay


----------



## Skatduder (Jul 7, 2012)

oup's  delete


----------

